# 6'4" 205lbs considering Synapse SL-3 compact...



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey guys...first post here on Cannondale forum. Don't see much talk about the 2008 Synapse. I am 6'4" with a 38" measured inseam, but have a short torso so a top tube of 59-60 is more than sufficient. Right now I ride a 61cm 2006 Lemond Alp Duez (58cm from center of BB to top of seat tube, 60.6cm top tube and 22.5cm headtube (with cups)). The 63cm Synapse seems perfect with 60cm from BB center to top of top tube, 24cm head tube (with extender) and 60cm top tube. Any thoughts on the '08 Synapse SL-3? Also considering Roubaix Expert and Giant OCR-1. Never will do any racinig, but mainly 40-60mile solo rides...and lots of 25 mile rides on weekday evenings....


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I currently ride a 06 Synapse with a SI compact. Absolutely the smoothest riding bike I've ever ridden! Before the Synapse, I had a roubaix carbon, and the synapse is far superior IMO. It rides much better, looks uch better [the roubaix had flat black finish. as do many of the synapses. I much perfer a nice colored paint job. The flat black gets old real fast]. I also had trouble with the seatpost slipping on the roubaix [275lbs may have had something to do with it, but I've never had that problem with any othe bike] I like the addition of the headtube extender on the newer synapse models, as the one I have has a headtube that is just slightly taller than normal. also, if youlook at the geometry tables, you will notice that the top tube is a little longer on the roubaix than the synapse, so the synapse may fit you better if you have a shorter torso. You are right about the minimal talk about the synapse, the six sisters get all the talk these days, but IMO the synapse is the better bike unless you are a real hardcore racer. I'm like you- more of a recreational rider, haven't won the tour yet, no one's asking me to lead there team, and at 47 yrs old and too much linguini in my past, the pure race bikes just aren't the best thing. Good luck with whatever you choose, let me know which way you go!


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

$2300 for Synapse SL 3 at REI...does that sound right? Seems like a real good price!


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

That does seem like a good price. I'm not sure exactly how the 3 is equipped, but mine is Ultegra with D/A rear der, SI carbon crank and ksyrium elites. I paid $1400 used, in GC with a few minor scratches and maybe 1000 miles on it. I beleive it originally retailed around $3200. If that price is for a mostly Ultegra bike, then that is a good deal. For a 105 bike, probably close to retail.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

It is not the SL version. What exactly is the difference between the SL and non SL frames?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

The SL is the "super light" version. It uses a stronger carbon mix in the top and down tubes, allowing then to use thinner wall thicknesses. It saves a few ounces, not a huge deal, but enough for them to charge a bunch more for the SL version.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah..the SL is about $700 more. Wonder if it is really worth it...


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

In all honesty, probably not. The standard synapse carbon is still a very, very light bike. That $700 could be better spent on upgrading parts such as wheels, or maybe even just getting a second set of wheels, or take a trip somewhere really cool and just ride!


----------



## Hawkeye (Apr 3, 2004)

I have the SL and love it. I am a large guy and the bike rides great! I had to get the Sl model because of the blue/black paint job!


----------

